# what is difference between unfurnished vs shell ?



## sam2nl

Hi, 

What is the difference between unfurnished vs shell ? 
Isn't it the same thing ? 


Thanks,


----------



## tjeerd7c

I think so


----------



## FinnAbroad

I can't say for sure, but in my experience unfurnished (always?) includes appliances, such as fridge and stove. Shell might exclude even those.


----------



## Renee236

In a shell apartment you might be expected to put in your own carpets/ flooring. Also you could have to wallpaper/ paint. This should however be reflected in the price of the place.


----------



## sam2nl

Thank. 
I have a clear understanding now.


----------

